# Mozilla Firefox und Thunderbird - Profil Ordner



## Gunah (29. Juli 2007)

Hi

ich habe folgendes Problem:
ich hab 3 Systeme auf dem Rechner
XP (32bit)
Vista (64bit)
Debian lenny (64bit)
und zwar möchte ich jetzt das alle den geleichen Profile Ordner von den oben geannten Programmen nutzen...
unter Debian hab ich's per "*ln -s*" Verknüpfung gemacht, aber wie geht das bei WinVista/WinXP...

ich hab mir auch folgendes angeguckt und die Profile.ini angepasst mit dem Pfad aber erläd ihn trotzdem nicht...
http://www.firefox-browser.de/wiki/Profil

nur hab ich bisher keine Lösung gefunden auch nichts bei den Suchmaschinen...

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

MfG Gunah
hier die Seite die ich meine


----------

